# How long before the Molera should be closed?



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

My Cha-Cha is 14 wks. old and it feels as though the Molera is still slightly open... is that normal. When should it be completely closed? Also, how much did you pay for your Chi? The lady I bought Cha from wanted $400.00 but, I talked her into $300.00
Thanks for your responce!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Molera is closing up now on Bindi -- still some left she is 18 weeks. It really depends.......it can take longer yet.

I paid $550 for Bindi......the average price I ran into was $850 and up. I paid $250 for Kemo but he was a rescue.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

The molera may never close completly. It's ok though.
My chi Sandy has one and she is 1 year old. It has gotten alot smaller, but it's still there.

Price doesn't mean anything. It's just what you can afford and what you are looking for.
I wouldn't love a pup more if I paid more for it, nor would I think it was any better than a pup that didn't cost as much.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

I paid around 800 for my chi which isnt bad after seeing some for sale over 1k


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

My Bruiser who is almost three has a very small molera. Teddy is two years old and his is completely closed. Chloe is 16months and her Molera is quite large. We have to be very careful with her head because of it. I was told the smaller the Chi, the bigger the Molera.... :? 

sandra


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Ms_P said:


> The molera may never close completly.It's ok though.


Yep, I agree. If you have any books about chis or you can borrow one I'm pretty sure they would explain better..is nothing to worry about and is COMPLETELY NORMAL  so don't worry!  

I paid $700 CD for Stinky, I don't know how much in US dollars it that..maybe around $500-600.. :scratch:

P.S. Great job on talking the lady to $300 :thumbright:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

I got my little Poppy at 10 weeks old and the molera was quite large. She is now 5 and a half months and it is still there, but alot smaller. I was told that they might never close but that it was a sign of a pure bred Chi.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Camilla King said:


> I was told... that it was a sign of a pure bred Chi.


 :wink: not true, that's a chihuahua MYTH. Perfectly purebred chis don't have them.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*molera*

cosmo is 12 weeks now and has a very small molera...i paid 1240 usd for him...but in my grief over viper i would 've paid anything for a new buddy!!

kisses nat


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

vala444 said:


> Camilla King said:
> 
> 
> > I was told... that it was a sign of a pure bred Chi.
> ...


Actually I think AKC says "with or without" molera.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Ms_P said:


> Actually I think AKC says "with or without" molera.


 :wink: yep, that's what it says.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

> Actually I think AKC says "with or without" molera


Yep you are right.

Ginger is 1yr old and still has a molera.


----------



## kimgranger (Sep 23, 2011)

and mixed bread chis have them too. My chi is 1/4 om and 3/4 chi and was born with one but it closed up.


----------

